# Casting media i.e. Chromecast, screen mirroring....



## PCurry57

There are several ways to go about this. Some manner to more easily cast content from mobile devices to the TV through TiVo. Sure I can do this with Chromecast but that does require I get yet another HDMI device. Like Samsung cast, Firestick, Chromecast. It should be very possible to simply be able to cast to TiVo just as we already do with the YouTube app. Instead though via a TiVo app on my TiVo flexible enough that most any HLNA source could send content to my TV via TiVo.


----------



## Dan203

iOS only supports AirPlay which is a proprietary Apple technology. Miracast is a standard for doing something similar, and is supported by Windows and Android, but it requires a direct wifi connection between the two devices, so the hardware in the phone/tablet and the TiVo would need to support direct wifi connections. (not sure the TiVo does) The Chrome mirroring uses a realtime video encoding, which requires a pretty beefy PC to accomplish. I know they added this to Android but I believe it uses the hardware encoder of the device, used for video recording, to function. 

The functionality that allows you to cast a YouTube video or Netflix stream is very simple. It basically just passes a URL to the app on the TiVo and the app plays the linked stream. Other then that it's just a basic set of control commands that allow pause/play and seeking.


----------



## telemark

Dan203 said:


> but it requires a direct wifi connection between the two devices, so the hardware in the phone/tablet and the TiVo would need to support direct wifi connections. (not sure the TiVo does)


The Base Roamio's Wifi chip supports Wifi Direct.
I don't have the other Roamio but it should as well since it's probably a modern Broadcom as well.

Software is obviously missing though.


----------



## Dan203

So Miracast is possible. That would work for Android and Windows.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

As much as everyone wants a "one box" solution for our entertainment systems. Sadly that will never come to pass.

The problems are first from licensing alone. Not everyone wants to license their tech, and even when they do the cost of licensing becomes uneconomical to positively effect the bottom line of the company trying to acquire the license.

Second major problem to a "one box" solution. I may want the top of the line best receiver, but the bottom of the line blu-ray player and middle of the road speakers. Today you can find systems with one box for receiver blue ray and included speakers.i would never buy one because those systems don't ever meet my needs. More people buy separates then they do one box. So even though we all want "one box" solutions. A "one box" so,union won't ever satisfy the general public. Your one box solution won't be the same as my one box solution, etc..

Tgc


----------

